# Pudelpointer -- Does anyone have experience with one?



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My Yellow Lab, Remy, is 9 now and I can see her, and me, slowing down. In dog years we're about the same age. I've always been in pretty good shape and athletic, so could stay up with my Labs when they got on running birds. Not so much anymore. I've been thinking a lot about my next dog and have almost concluded that Remy will be my last Lab. I want to try a dog that points.

I've been doing some reading and considering "versatile" pointers, including the Large Munsterlander, the Pudelpointer, and, of course, the pointing Lab. Very curious about the Pudelpointer. Has anyone hunted over a Pudelpointer and/or seen one around the house?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nothing wrong with those three except there relatively rare compared to GSPs and DD's and even Brittainies, all three of which hunt the same way and IMO have a better percentage chance of being real good bird dogs?

Get want you like but the PP is the only one of those three choices you laid out that I would risk. Unless you are buying a trained adult dog and can see it work.

JMO


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

PP's and DD's are very, very, similar dog's. On the average they are also longer lived than labs. I have a DD that is 10 now and you'd think she was a pup to watch her run and hunt. Maybe it's just because I'm slower! I'm your age, 70 this year, so am faced with somewhat the same decision. It's a problem. I was going to start a Vom Orion pup this year then thought, "Wait a minute, that dog could live until I/m 85 and I won't". I don't want to start a dog then die and have to have my family find a new owner. So, what I'm considering is to hunt the dog I have until she can't, then get a DD adoption. There is an agency out there if you google it that deals in adopted DD and Wirehairs and they have dog's available all over the country. I think that's what I'm going to do. Try and adopt one about 4-5 years old. The thought of a new pup plain tires me out.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

gonehuntin' said:


> PP's and DD's are very, very, similar dog's. On the average they are also longer lived than labs. I have a DD that is 10 now and you'd think she was a pup to watch her run and hunt. Maybe it's just because I'm slower! I'm your age, 70 this year, so am faced with somewhat the same decision. It's a problem. I was going to start a Vom Orion pup this year then thought, "Wait a minute, that dog could live until I/m 85 and I won't". I don't want to start a dog then die and have to have my family find a new owner. So, what I'm considering is to hunt the dog I have until she can't, then get a DD adoption. There is an agency out there if you google it that deals in adopted DD and Wirehairs and they have dog's available all over the country. I think that's what I'm going to do. Try and adopt one about 4-5 years old. The thought of a new pup plain tires me out.


Get the pup I will adopt it and give it a great home if you go toes up, I would consider it a privilege to own a dog you trained


----------

